#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-04
<Greta> Hi, all! :)
<BluesKaj> hi Greta
<Greta> how is everyone this evening?
<BluesKaj> fine, but not many ppl here tonight
<uhohuhoh> Hello, anyone around?
<uhohuhoh> I'm in a bit of trouble...
<ball> Yup
<uhohuhoh> Sweet!
<uhohuhoh> When my computer boots up, I'm getting a "error: unkown filesystem", and then a "grub rescue>" console.
<uhohuhoh> I tried to do a bit of reading, and I understand I'm in rescue mode
<ball> uhohuhoh: Time to re-image and reach for your backup I should think.
<uhohuhoh> when I hit ls, to see the partitions
<uhohuhoh> I had a Win7 partition - is that destroyed too?
<ball> uhohuhoh: Potentially.  You had that backed up too, right?
<uhohuhoh> No, but it's not a particularly big deal :/
<uhohuhoh> when I hit ls
<uhohuhoh> I do see a bunch of "msdosX" partitions, where x is a number
<uhohuhoh> No linux partitions.
 * ball isn't very familiar with grub, though I'm told its what we have to use with Linux these days.
<uhohuhoh> Hmm
<uhohuhoh> so I couldn't load any of the other partitions?
 * ball shrugs
 * ball <- not familiar with grub
<uhohuhoh> Darn, alright, thanks.
<uhohuhoh> Where else could I go apart form #ubuntu?
<ball> uhohuhoh: This is probably as good a place as any, though in my experience #ubuntu-uk is often busier. That said, it's 03:32 there now.
<uhohuhoh> I'll try that
<uhohuhoh> Thanks for your help so far!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-05
<willwh> hey guys :D
<willwh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1796928
<willwh> any ideas? ;]
<willwh> I shall try #ubuntu-support in a bit :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<johanbr> slightly offtopic question: does anyone know of a place that sells NTP-aware alarm clocks?
<dscassel> johanbr: Have you looked at Chumby-powered devices? http://www.chumby.com/pages/learn_alarm
<dscassel> I picked up a cheap, Insignia-branded chumby device from Best Buy in the states. It's pretty cool.
<dscassel> Don't use it for an alarm clock, but I easily could...
<dscassel> Open hardware too. :D
<willwh> hey guys :)
<willwh> anyone using google voice?
<willwh> I am not talking about google talk - but rather voice, for calling outbound
<willwh> there's a plugin for windows for multiple browsers
<willwh> although I don't see a way to do it in *nix
<willwh> I am running chromium atm
<willwh> have ff too ofc
<willwh> ah ha :)
<willwh> http://www.google.com/chat/video/download.html
<willwh> works like a charm :)
<johanbr> dscassel, that does look pretty nice... thank you!
<johanbr> willwh, I think Empathy works for that too
<johanbr> in case you prefer that over a browser plugin
<willwh> oh, interesting
<willwh> I don't think it allows you to call a phone number though
<willwh> or at least I assume
<willwh> I don't see an option for it
<willwh> calling/txting for free in the US and Canada from your pc? gold :D
<johanbr> willwh, apparently I was wrong about that
<johanbr> empathy can't call voice numbers via google at the moment
<johanbr> it would work in an ideal world, but I was told google kind of abuses the jabber protocol
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-06
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dscassel> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee, passes the mugs around, then goes back to work
<dscassel> Thanks, genii-around :)
<genii-around> Anytime, of course!
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-07
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<willwh> howdy :)
 * genii-around lovingly prepares a pot of coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-08
<youcanlinux> howdy
<willwh> howdy
<dscassel> Hey guys.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi dscassel
<willwh> morning folks
<genii-around> willwh: Morning :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-09
<potatoes> Hello!
<maverickpi> Good evening :D
<willwh>  howdy
<KombuchaKip> Subset of the Avaneya Crew Handbook now available on www.avaneya.com including recovered images from the Viking Lander.
<willwh> yah I got yer mail mate :)
<willwh> how goes KombuchaKip ?
<KombuchaKip> willwh: Nice. Things are good. Excited about how this Avaneya Crew Handbook is coming along. It's at 150 pages now and packed with a lot of information.
<willwh> very nice
<willwh> I just got home from the hospital :)
<KombuchaKip> willwh: How's Callum?
<KombuchaKip> willwh: Pinch his cheek for me eh?
<willwh> I did, as instructed, haha
<KombuchaKip> willwh: Nice ;)
<willwh> he's well.... wriggly tonight
<willwh> and lots of hiccups :]
<KombuchaKip> willwh: haha
<willwh> I didn't realize how much my world would shrink
<willwh> he is about all I can think about atm
<KombuchaKip> willwh: Paternal instinct hardwiring.
<willwh> it's rather awesome... and I hate leaving him there :(
<KombuchaKip> willwh: I would do. Hospitals aren't the best places for anyone.
<KombuchaKip> *would too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<willwh> hi guys :)
<willwh> so I have an xbox kinect hooked up - using openkinect bits
<willwh> I am thinking there must be a way to use the main camera and mic for video/voice
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-10
<BluesKaj> Howdy
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-03
<khoover> BobJonkman, ping
<BobJonkman> Hiya!
<BobJonkman> You pinged just at the same time the stove is dinging.  Gotta go Real Soon Now
 * genii-around makes more coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-06
<genii-around> I sure hope we don't hit that 50C after humidity, some of the weather people are saying it's possible. Bleh
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-07
<primeg1> hello ubuntu ca
<primeg1> what does poll schedule timeout mean
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-02
 * genii makes more coffee
 * azend is amused by the utter disregard of my reply :P
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-03
<BobJonkman> Seven_Six_Two: Remember when you asked about creating a London chapter on Launchpad?  Well, there's a form for that: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<BobJonkman> azend: No-one wants to deal with Timmy in the well :P
<Seven_Six_Two> BobJonkman, I already did!
<BobJonkman> Oh!
 * BobJonkman crawls back under his rock.
<Seven_Six_Two> at least I think I did. I did it a few minutes after you mentioned that you would look into it.
<Seven_Six_Two> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ca-london
<BobJonkman> Yup!
<BobJonkman> You should announce that on the Ubuntu-ca mailing list
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm shy
<Seven_Six_Two> ;)
<BobJonkman> OK, I just joined.
<BobJonkman> One of these days I'll come to a Ubuntu-ca-london meeting or Ubuntu Hour
<BobJonkman> Can you put a pointer to it on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/London
<Seven_Six_Two> done! thanks for the reminder
<BobJonkman> Man, you work fast!
<Seven_Six_Two> everything is faster with 3360x1050
<Seven_Six_Two> :)
<Seven_Six_Two> mailing list will be ready soon.
<Seven_Six_Two> man, I'm gonna be locally-nerd-famous.
<Seven_Six_Two> how do you handle all of the nerd chicks?
<Seven_Six_Two> so what do you do Bob?
<Seven_Six_Two> I sent a message to the mailing list, but I didn't receive one back.
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntu-ca@lists.ubuntu.com
<Seven_Six_Two> the mailing list is now active
<BobJonkman> Sorry, AFK dealing with a BBQ stability emergency
<BobJonkman> Seven_Six_Two: I got a message from the mailing list announcing your new group
<BobJonkman> And it looks like you've already got a local participant!
<Seven_Six_Two> awesomeness.
<Seven_Six_Two> a friend of mine is going to join as well, which means the initial meetings won't be so lonesome or whatnow
<Seven_Six_Two> I almost started an installfest a few years ago at the downtown library
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe I'll try it again
<BobJonkman> Yay!  And I'm on the London mailing list too!
<Seven_Six_Two> so far we've narrowed it down to sunday at 4pm
<Seven_Six_Two> the "hours"
<BobJonkman> Go for it! Near as I can tell, London has been thirsting for some Linux love for some time now
<Seven_Six_Two> we need to find somewhere with internet and sockets and beer and food.
<genii> Maybe Prince Alberts Diner on Richmond
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-05
<azend> muah ha ha https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ca-guelph
<azend> If only the wiki page were so easy
<BobJonkman1> So is that at 23:35 the official announcment?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-30
 * genii sips his coffee and wonders where aruna is
 * BobJonkman is out of coffee
<genii> Ouch :(
 * BobJonkman knows about the free coffee at Alio tonight, though
<genii> BobJonkman: I put up about 20-25 notices around on public notice boards, laundromats, etc, so hopefully we'll get a few stragglers
<BobJonkman> My day is shot. Stayed up too late last night trying to get a GO schedule. Man, that site is #Javascrippled!
<BobJonkman> So, slept in this morning, too late to catch a train to Toronto.
<BobJonkman> Still have to go to Guelph to get a paper schedule, maybe Milton too.  Trying to find an optimal transit route to Toronto that doesn't require me to be up at 4:50am
<genii> Geez 4:50am!
<BobJonkman> I have to be in Toronto at Yonge and Carlton by 9:00am, but the Kitchener GO train that arrives prior to that leaves at 5:49am; it's just about an hour to get to Kitchener GO with the GRT Bus, so I'd have to leave here at 4:49am. And I'm not even sure that there's even a bus that leaves that early.
<BobJonkman> Either way, coming home the last bus from Kitchener to Elmira leaves the station around 6:00pm, and there's no GO train that can get me here that early. So while it might be possible to get there, there's no way to get back.
<genii> BobJonkman: I have a similar dilemma every year tring to get back and forth from Apsley for family vacation. It's something like 3 buses a week.
<BobJonkman> And the government wonders why transit is so under-utilized in Ontario
<genii> Yep.
<BobJonkman> Just correlated the GRT schedule with GO Transit.  First bus leaves Elmira at 6:10am (but not from the usual stop, but a 20min walk from here), arrives at Conestoga Mall at 6:35am, the downtown Kitchener bus leaves at 6:40am, arrives at a stop (a 5min walk from the train station) around 7:03am; last GO train leaves at 7:08am to get me to Union at 9:08am, add a 10 minute subway ride to College station, a couple of blocks walk along
<BobJonkman> And no way to get back.
<genii> Almost worth it to do CarShare or something
<BobJonkman> We've got a good Carshare co-op here, but they don't allow one-way trips. If I take the carshare car from Elmira then I need to book it until I return it here.  I can't drop it off at the train station carshare spot
<BobJonkman> I'd have to find someone who needs to go from the KW train station to Elmira, so the car comes back. Then they'd take the car again coming home, and I'd return it coming back.  The carshare guys tell me there are 12hr shift nurses who commute that way.
<BobJonkman> I'll probably end up driving to the Guelph GO station, and parking there for the day. Hence my need to go there to scope out the parking and ticket situation
<BobJonkman> Is there a fusermount option to see what I've currently got mounted with sshfs?
<genii> Not that I know of. ... but shouldn't just mount by itself tell you?
<21WAAHQW8> genii yes, but mount is full of system/kernel mounts that I didn't put there. I was hoping for a list of just the stuff that I mounted
<21WAAHQW8> Anyway, going AFK for a while.
<21WAAHQW8> Happy afternoon to everybodeee!
<genii> OK. Good luck with the travel plans!
<azend|vps_> <BobJonkman> Still have to go to Guelph to get a paper schedule, maybe Milton too.  Trying to find an optimal transit route to Toronto that doesn't require me to be up at 4:50am
<azend|vps_> google maps has all transit information except greyhound
<azend|vps_> It's not foss but it'll get you there
<genii> I guess because Greyhound, Grey Coach, Coach Canada, etcetera are private companies and mybe not really considered public transit....
<azend|vps_> genii: I think it's just because those companies are harder to reach
<azend|vps_> via is in there
<azend|vps_> LAS got me thinking I should set up a local package mirror
<azend|vps_> hmm
<genii> BobJonkman1: Looks like the venue owner decided to take a 4 day weekend and not tell me, after I repeatedly asked him if he was SURE he was going to be open today. Also not reachable by his cell.
<BobJonkman1> Oh, wow.
<genii> Going to wander by again a couple minutes and see if anyone's in there yet. If not I'll end up putting a note on the door sending them tot he office ( that's about all the choice there is at this point.... )
<BobJonkman1> Try the Yueh Tung across the street (corner of Elizabeth and Dundas).
<BobJonkman1> They've got a nice big dining room, upstairs
<genii> BobJonkman1: They had some family trip he didn't tell me about. There is a guy who is his backup opening up just now. I need to get a move-on to go set up, bbl
 * genii makes a fresh batch of coffee
<genii> BobJonkman1: Aruna and I are sitting in Alio with an inflatable penguin and some coffee
<BobJonkman1> Say "Hi" to Aruna and the penguin for me!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-07-03
<BobJonkman1> Hey genii: Did you get any pics of the Toronto Ubuntu Hour on Monday?
<genii> BobJonkman1: Aruna took one or two of me and him :)
#ubuntu-ca 2017-07-05
<Cutey> Hey anyone alive? <3
<Cutey> Has anyone heard of a famous story called The Boy / Le Garcon & The Kid? There were famous country-wide news stories in Canada, in ~2000s. Like in Toronto Star
<Cutey> This is The Boy / Le Garcon & The Kid --> http://linkedin.com/in/russelliu | Altho the full story is 100x more incredible & legendary than the 1% of the story, that most ppl know. Because Russell Iu Pui Fung, isn't just The Boy & The Kid, he's JESUS CHRIST & YOUNG GOD
#ubuntu-ca 2018-07-02
<ball> Happy Canada Day!
